# Leds smd 5050 vs Bajo consumo



## rurogar (Feb 25, 2010)

El otro dia me pase por el carrefour y tenian puesta a la venta una bombilla led de 18 smd 5050, un poco cara,25 eu. Aun asi la compre y la verdad que me dejo impresionado tiene la misma intensidad luminosa que una de bajo consumo de 15W pero la diferencia es que ponia que su consumo era de 3,3W a 220V. Son de la marca Light house no se si sera buena o mala pero la verdad q es la primera lampara a led smd 5050 que funciona a la perfeccion y tiene buena relacion luminosa.

De tal forma que me pongo a buscar y encontre unos smd de nichia tambien muy buenos, 
	
	



```
http://www.nichia.com/product/led.html
```
Pagina nichia.
Pero me asalto una duda si pone que son de 3,3w y hay 18 led me da q tienen una intensidad de 20mA. Pero no existe modelo alguno de smd a 20mA el unico mas inferior q existe o q he localizado es de 50mA. 

No se si mis calculos estaran mal pero no se corresponden los smd de la bombilla con los de nichia. Si alguno conoce cuales son por favor estaria interesado en adquirir varios, para formar una lampara de salon bastante importante y de la cual si encuentro estos smd me ayudareis .

Este es otro enlace para los unos smd de otra compañia:

```
http://szhl.manufacturer.globalsources.com/si/6008813479501/pdtl/High-power-LED/1004693137/0.5W-High-Power-Reading-LED-Light.htm
```
Smd.


----------



## Sonico613 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola tienes mucha razon estos leds son muy buenos y queria ver si me pueden ayudar en algunos aspectos.

Lo que pasa es ya que yo tengo un proyecto con leds SMD 5050.

Tengo varias dudas. 

1.-Bueno yo utilizo los leds conectados directamente a la linea de 120V y de ahi coloco el rectificador para que los leds trabajen con corriente continua, yo estoy utilizando un rectificador que viene en forma de integrado. Mi duda aqui es como calcular la tencion que sale del rectificador?.

2.-Por otro lado yo estoy conectando arreglos en serie de 51 leds pero mi problema es que se comienzan a calentar los leds, ¿Como crees que pueda solucionar eso sin que la intencidad de los leds disminuya???

3.-Y por ultimo, si coloco una resistencia limitadora esa la obtengo por ley de ohm verdad? pero esa es por cada arreglo en serie que coloque o como la calculo?

Las caracteristicas del led que utilizo son estas:
Voltaje maximo de 3.6V y minimo de 3V
Corriente de 20mA

Espero poder contar con tu ayuda.

Muchas gracais


----------



## wilmar88 (Dic 29, 2011)

Bueno talvez ya es tarde pero debo aclarar que los 5050 tienen 3 leds dentro por lo que si esta en paralelo consumiria 60mA y en serie 20mA pero dando el voltaje en serie o en paralelo consume la misma potencia 0.02*9= 0.18W (caso de blancos) o 0.06*3=0.18W. El LED esta revolucionando la iluminación, es cara no hay duda pero tiene muchas ventajas.

Los Leds de potencia se calientan un poco según como sea su encapsulado, se puede resolver la temperatura separando mas los leds de distancia o con disipadores si son SMD.  La ley de ohm es la correcta para una resistencia limitadora

como estandar a 12V, se coloca 3 leds en serie blancos o verdes o azules a 150ohm y rojos o amarillos con 330


----------



## vifu1979 (Jun 26, 2016)

hola un saludo a todo el foro de electronica  
me gustaria saber como puedo montar leds smd 5050 sobre undisipador de aluminio los leds son blancos de tres chips cada uno de ellos el problema es que no dispongo  de una pcb de aluminio


----------



## zopilote (Jun 26, 2016)

Tienes que comprar el pcb de aluminio atravez de aliexpress, por que en  ebay no hay mucha oferta de pcb de aluminio.


----------

